# mermaids the body found



## Jada (May 26, 2013)

there is going to be a really cool show on mermaids finding, it will be on the animal planet




http://animal.discovery.com/


----------



## Jada (May 26, 2013)

i forgot to add it starts at 8pm


----------



## Times Roman (May 26, 2013)

so, before the show begins, do you believe there are mermaids?


----------



## Jada (May 26, 2013)

i say NO but then again look at the ocean how many new breed of fishes have been found deep in down in the ocean. i saw the first part like a couple of months ago now this is suppose to be the next part .


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 26, 2013)

Ive had the DVR set for a week now.  Looks good.


----------



## mistah187 (May 26, 2013)

It has already been noted that this is not a accuall. Finding. It is just a show to look real. Just like paranormal activity. I will still watch it though. Animal planet is one of my fav channels


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 26, 2013)

fuck wish I had cable
guess ill stream once it hits project free tv.


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2013)

My wife is obsessed


----------



## whitelml (May 27, 2013)

My wife too sponge.   It is weird to say that we know more about the universe than we do about the deep sea


----------



## Yaya (May 27, 2013)

Jada, stop being so gay by trying to bring your postcount up..go do some pushups you goofey SI pro..


Mermaids....cmon son..

You look good now shut up


----------



## goodfella (May 27, 2013)

WTF???? I thought all mermaids were suppose to be babes :/


----------



## Jada (May 27, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Jada, stop being so gay by trying to bring your postcount up..go do some pushups you goofey SI pro..
> 
> 
> Mermaids....cmon son..
> ...



lmfao =)) :x


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

Like most females she opened her mouth and wrecked everything for me.


----------



## Times Roman (May 27, 2013)

Jada said:


> i say NO but then again look at the ocean how many new breed of fishes have been found deep in down in the ocean. i saw the first part like a couple of months ago now this is suppose to be the next part .



we're not talking about two different species like half horse and half cow, which are both mammals.

we are talking about something that is half fish and half human.  1/2 is cold blooded and the other half is warm blooded.  

I'd say the chances of that ever happening, even artificially created, are extremely close to zero.


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

Would be cool, but probably not fuckable.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> we're not talking about two different species like half horse and half cow, which are both mammals.
> 
> we are talking about something that is half fish and half human.  1/2 is cold blooded and the other half is warm blooded.
> 
> I'd say the chances of that ever happening, even artificially created, are extremely close to zero.


I dont believe in it but the idea had to come from somewhere.I would bang a half fish half women no problem


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

Question is would the puss smell like fish?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Question is would the puss smell like fish?



lmao it would have to


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> lmao it would have to



Hmmm, thought it might smell like human....


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont believe in it but the idea had to come from somewhere.I would bang a half fish half women no problem



The question is: what wouldn't you bang?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2013)

I always said I like fish and pussy..this is a combo


----------



## RISE (May 27, 2013)

I got a word for all you mermaids out there.  If you got red hair, watch your holes.


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2013)

I saw this show last year. I was glued to the tv. It was freaky believable but I had to shake that shit off..it can't be!


----------



## Georgia (May 27, 2013)

Think how wrinkly the puss is from being under water that long


----------



## DarksideSix (May 27, 2013)

I tell you what, my girlfriend and I watched this last night, and then watched the updated live show right after and I have to say.....we're both very intrigued!  I think after they explain the theory of evolution about it, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 27, 2013)

IN for more shocking video footage of nearly f#ckable mer-bitches.


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2013)

Its a mocumentary.  Video clips are cgi and they are all paid actors.  You can look it up on imdb.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 27, 2013)

Laugh all you want fellas but Im on Jadas side on this one.  You have to watch the shows both of them.  Its very unlikely that 3 scientists would ruin their reputations for a one time now 2time documentary on Animal Planet.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 27, 2013)

Some of you guys believe we evolved from monkeys why not mermaids.?


----------



## PFM (May 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Its a mocumentary.  Video clips are cgi and they are all paid actors.  You can look it up on imdb.



Crap like this mermaid show only reinforces the fact that media can and does make people believe anything.


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Laugh all you want fellas but Im on Jadas side on this one.  You have to watch the shows both of them.  Its very unlikely that 3 scientists would ruin their reputations for a one time now 2time documentary on Animal Planet.


They are paid actors, not scientists.  Animal planet even had a little disclaimer at the end of the first show


----------



## losieloos (May 27, 2013)

The one scientist looked like the guy from the hangover.


----------



## Georgia (May 27, 2013)

I hooked a mermaid once on a fishing trip. Bitch fought for a solid hour before she broke the line.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 27, 2013)

I dont know about mermaids.  but that looked like a siren.
also...wasnt there work done on some dolphins to carry "guns" to attack?  heard of this a while back...


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 27, 2013)

Spongy said:


> They are paid actors, not scientists.  Animal planet even had a little disclaimer at the end of the first show



It was my understanding that the people in the reinactments were actors.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...6WjUf3MGcnaqwGL8IHABA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=234


----------



## DarksideSix (May 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> It was my understanding that the people in the reinactments were actors.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...6WjUf3MGcnaqwGL8IHABA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=234



Correct, last night I google the mayor of whatever town in Israel that they had on live via satalite and he was really the mayor.  all i'm saying is, they make a good point and it's very intriguing.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 27, 2013)

I watched it and it was interesting.  But still fake.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 27, 2013)

I liked the show I thought it was plausible .  Thing I am wondering is r these stories true? I get that its all cg bs and reenactments but r the stories behind them true. Like did those scientists really get the chewed up body and find the tool and stingray barb, then have it stripped away by govt? If the stories are true behind the show then I am in. Y not mermaids I mean there folk lure from all of recorded time so many different accounts from so many different  times


----------



## Yaya (May 27, 2013)

All you assholes should just.grab a 30 pack of natural ice and watch the movie splash..

Maybe order some mozzarella sticks


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 28, 2013)

I missed it.  
not sure if this was last years or last weeks.

regardless.  

http://www.ultra-vid.com/watch-mermaids-the-body-found-2011-movie-online-free

that link is for streaming


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 28, 2013)

Yaya said:


> All you assholes should just.grab a 30 pack of natural ice and watch the movie splash..
> 
> Maybe order some mozzarella sticks




  At least we didnt evolve from monkeys it was fish.


----------



## Kohler (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I was expecting something like the movie Splash. Not so.


----------



## Jada (May 28, 2013)

Yaya said:


> All you assholes should just.grab a 30 pack of natural ice and watch the movie splash..
> 
> Maybe order some mozzarella sticks



lol yaya! )


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2013)

I just saw the 2nd half of the this thing. DAMN! First Ancient Aliens, now this.


----------



## goodfella (May 28, 2013)

Let me start by saying it's possible that mermaids may have at one point in time existed and may still do to our friend evolution and the environment.

But on a honest note, biggest piece of B.S. leading information i've ever soon in my life! Take a simple anthropology class and you'll be able to school those chumps on discovery!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Im Eating Crow this am:

Animal Planet just confirmed the entire series was a hoax.  Got to admit it my dumbass fell for this.  I sure could use an ABT story right about now.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Would be cool, but probably not fuckable.



In the mouth?


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 2, 2013)

losieloos said:


> The one scientist looked like the guy from the hangover.



I thought he looked exactly like the marine biologist from JAWS.... kind of talked and acted like him too.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 2, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Im Eating Crow this am:
> 
> Animal Planet just confirmed the entire series was a hoax.  Got to admit it my dumbass fell for this.  I sure could use an ABT story right about now.



I think people naturally want to believe there is something more out there... they probably had psychologists on staff to play on our natural curiosities and what we might hope is real. Making them as human as possible.

Nothing to feel stupid about... but that "cell phone clip" was clearly phony. Cell phones in early 2000's didnt have zoom and hardly any audio. The screaming mermaid was clearly CGI IMO.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't care what ya'll say....Bigfoot is fucking real!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 2, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> I don't care what ya'll say....Bigfoot is fucking real!!!



Duh!

His real name is *Ken sAss*


----------



## Seeker (Jun 2, 2013)

Well that sux. A hoax? Wtf was that all about? I smell a conspiracy!


----------

